# Another round of knife recommendations...Gihei HAP40 gyuto or Takamura R2 gyuto or something else?



## devopsprodude (Sep 12, 2016)

Just over 2 years ago, you all helped me get my Itinomonn 270mm wa-gyuto and it's still great, but now I'm looking for something a little smaller and perhaps sharper to compliment the Itinomonn.

I'm looking at possibly the Gihei HAP40 210mm wa-gyuto https://www.chefknivestogo.com/gihagy211.html or the Takamura R2 Migeki 210mm western handle gyuto https://www.chefknivestogo.com/takamura.html but open to suggestions.

Looking for something fun that cuts through sun dried tomatoes better than the Itinomonn (oh, how I hate slicing sun dried tomatoes).

Also looked at some petty knives, just not sure how much I'd use one.


----------



## devopsprodude (Sep 12, 2016)

Guess I should mention that my range is $150-250


----------



## devopsprodude (Sep 12, 2016)

Should also mention that I really want to try out a knife made with a modern powder steel, because why not?


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Takamura chromax 210 is a real performer. OOTB edge is amazing, but can use a strop on a 6k, or better with a micro bevel to really shine.

https://www.chefknivestogo.com/tachgy21.html


----------



## devopsprodude (Sep 12, 2016)

mike9 said:


> Takamura chromax 210 is a real performer. OOTB edge is amazing, but can use a strop on a 6k, or better with a micro bevel to really shine.
> 
> https://www.chefknivestogo.com/tachgy21.html


You'd recommend that over the R2?


----------



## devopsprodude (Sep 12, 2016)

I know it's a little more than my stated price range, but this http://www.knivesandstones.com/sukenari-hap40-hsps-gyuto-210mm/ also looks interesting


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I was thinking in terms of cost. From everything I've read both R2 and HAP40 are winners. The Chromax I had was a very sharp knife and thin. It went through product like the laser it is. I picked it up on Mark's Black Friday sale. I'm more comfortable with a 240 so I traded it.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

The Migaki is a great knife, the Gihei and Sukenari are highly rated. I haven't tried HAP40 yet, but SRS-15 steel I feel is superior to R2. Less chippy, gets just about as sharp, but holds that sharp far longer, and very easy to sharpen. The Kagero is the best iteration of it:
https://www.japaneseknifeimports.co.../gesshin-kagero-240mm-powdered-steel-gyuto-nt


----------

